# Korean Masters from the 1960's and 1970's



## SahBumNimRush

I am a 5th dan black belt in Moo Duk Kwan Tae Kwon Do, and I have been training under Kwan Jang Sok Ho Kang (Charleston, WV) since 1985.  As a child I remember various Korean Masters coming to our test to grade us. Kyong Won Ahn (Moo Duk Kwan, Cincinatti, OH), Il Joo Kim (Song Moo Kwan, Akron, OH), Sang Oh Moon (Song Moo Kwan, Cleveland, OH), Chong Woong Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Huntington, WV), Ki Whang Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Washington, D.C.), Soon Ho Kim (Chung Do Kwan, Canton, OH).

I also remember those masters along with many others coming to our tournament (U.S. Open Martial Arts Championship), including Henry S. Cho (New York), Young Bo Kong and Young Il Kong (Oh Do Kwan, Philadelphia, PA), Chun Sik Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Pittsburgh, PA), Joon Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Columbus, OH), Young Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Indianapolis, IN), and I am sure I am leaving some out.. . I know over the years, politics and egos must have came to conflict, and we slowly began to withdraw from these inter-relations.  I know some have passed away and some have retired, but I can vividly remember seeing these figures and traveling to their tournaments as a child/teenager.  

I am curious if anyone on here has ever trained/heard of these pioneers of traditional taekwondo of the east coast, and if so if they know what has become of their schools.


&#52649;&#49457;!


----------



## dancingalone

I trained in one of CS Kim's affiliated dojangs for half a year.  He would pop in pretty regularly and I even attended a couple of seminars where he was instructor.  I believe his group is still going strong.  He runs a tang soo do federation that reaches all over the US and even has a few international affiliates.


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Yes, C.S. Kim still has a strong school, we still go to his tournament in Pittsburgh, and he sends students to ours.. . Unfortunately, C.S. Kim and C.W. Kim (Huntington, WV) are the only ones I see around anymore, and I know the Young Brothers still send students to our tournament as well.  I know Kyong Won Ahn is now retired, and Ki Whang Kim passed away in 1992 I believe.  

C.S. Kim heads up the International Tang Soo Do Federation.


----------



## Master K

My instructor knows most if not all of the people you have mentioned.


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Master K said:


> My instructor knows most if not all of the people you have mentioned.


 

Who is your instructor and where do you train?


----------



## Master K

I responded via PM.

Respectfully,
MK


----------



## Kinghercules

I trained under Ki Whang Kim and after he had passed away many of the senior black blets went their own way.  GM Kim passed the school down to James Roberts Jr.  His students still travel and compete in tournamets every now and then but not like the way GM Kim had ppl competing back in the day.

Alot of black belts didnt agree with GM Kim giving to school to Master Roberts Jr and no longer associate with him and the dojo today.
Albert Cheeks and some other senior black belts started the Ki Whang Kim Traditional Martial Arts Association to pull ppl back together and get back to traditional teaching and training.


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Kinghercules said:


> I trained under Ki Whang Kim and after he had passed away many of the senior black blets went their own way.  GM Kim passed the school down to James Roberts Jr.  His students still travel and compete in tournamets every now and then but not like the way GM Kim had ppl competing back in the day.
> 
> Alot of black belts didnt agree with GM Kim giving to school to Master Roberts Jr and no longer associate with him and the dojo today.
> Albert Cheeks and some other senior black belts started the Ki Whang Kim Traditional Martial Arts Association to pull ppl back together and get back to traditional teaching and training.



Yes, I remember hearing about all of that.. . Kind of sad, but it happens all too often, when a KJN passes away.  I wasn't sure if Cheeks or Warren still had a school.  Master Critzos, still comes around.  He's the instructor at the Naval Academy.


----------



## Kinghercules

LOL!
Yeah Master Critzos, thats my man.  He was one of the main ones that didnt get along with Master Roberts Jr.  Critzos use to crack me up.
Yeah Im glad that he's still teaching.


----------



## oftheherd1

I had the opportunity to meet and watch Henry Cho about 1965 or so when he was traveling with the Wide World of Sports.  He came to Washington, DC, and Jhoon Goo Rhee provided some of us students, mainly for forms as I recall.  Jhoon Goo Rhee also did some of his signature kicks, as did Henry Cho.  As much as I admired and respected Mr. Rhee, Henry Cho seemed faster.

Have no idea who any of the others are.  I don't know if Henry Cho is still alive, but I think Jhoon Goo Rhee is.


----------



## Kinghercules

oftheherd1 said:


> I had the opportunity to meet and watch Henry Cho about 1965 or so when he was traveling with the Wide World of Sports.  He came to Washington, DC, and Jhoon Goo Rhee provided some of us students, mainly for forms as I recall.  Jhoon Goo Rhee also did some of his signature kicks, as did Henry Cho.  As much as I admired and respected Mr. Rhee, Henry Cho seemed faster.
> 
> Have no idea who any of the others are.  I don't know if Henry Cho is still alive, but I think Jhoon Goo Rhee is.



Yeah Master Cho is still alive.
He still has his tournament up in NY every year.


----------



## oftheherd1

Kinghercules said:


> Yeah Master Cho is still alive.
> He still has his tournament up in NY every year.



Good news.  I remember him as being very personable as well as talented.


----------



## puunui

oftheherd1 said:


> Good news.  I remember him as being very personable as well as talented.




He also has email which he checks regularly.


----------



## tai-strick

SahBumNimRush said:


> I am a 5th dan black belt in Moo Duk Kwan Tae Kwon Do, and I have been training under Kwan Jang Sok Ho Kang (Charleston, WV) since 1985.  As a child I remember various Korean Masters coming to our test to grade us. Kyong Won Ahn (Moo Duk Kwan, Cincinatti, OH), Il Joo Kim (Song Moo Kwan, Akron, OH), Sang Oh Moon (Song Moo Kwan, Cleveland, OH), Chong Woong Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Huntington, WV), Ki Whang Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Washington, D.C.), Soon Ho Kim (Chung Do Kwan, Canton, OH).
> 
> I also remember those masters along with many others coming to our tournament (U.S. Open Martial Arts Championship), including Henry S. Cho (New York), Young Bo Kong and Young Il Kong (Oh Do Kwan, Philadelphia, PA), Chun Sik Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Pittsburgh, PA), Joon Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Columbus, OH), Young Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Indianapolis, IN), and I am sure I am leaving some out.. . I know over the years, politics and egos must have came to conflict, and we slowly began to withdraw from these inter-relations.  I know some have passed away and some have retired, but I can vividly remember seeing these figures and traveling to their tournaments as a child/teenager.
> 
> I am curious if anyone on here has ever trained/heard of these pioneers of traditional taekwondo of the east coast, and if so if they know what has become of their schools.
> 
> 
> &#52649;&#49457;!


Hi there,  my name is Bernard Strickland, and I,m from Cleveland,Ohio. And back in the days, when I was training in (sang moo kwans) my teacher was master Paul g. Levette Jr. Who was a fifth Dan. We use to go to Cleveland state unvit. To work out with master sang oh moon. He would come to glenville y.m.c.a. to watch over our class,s.  This was the good olds days. If any one knows where I can find my teacher  Mr. Paul g. Levtte Jr. Of Cleveland, Ohio ??


----------



## tai-strick

SahBumNimRush said:


> I am a 5th dan black belt in Moo Duk Kwan Tae Kwon Do, and I have been training under Kwan Jang Sok Ho Kang (Charleston, WV) since 1985.  As a child I remember various Korean Masters coming to our test to grade us. Kyong Won Ahn (Moo Duk Kwan, Cincinatti, OH), Il Joo Kim (Song Moo Kwan, Akron, OH), Sang Oh Moon (Song Moo Kwan, Cleveland, OH), Chong Woong Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Huntington, WV), Ki Whang Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Washington, D.C.), Soon Ho Kim (Chung Do Kwan, Canton, OH).
> 
> I also remember those masters along with many others coming to our tournament (U.S. Open Martial Arts Championship), including Henry S. Cho (New York), Young Bo Kong and Young Il Kong (Oh Do Kwan, Philadelphia, PA), Chun Sik Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Pittsburgh, PA), Joon Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Columbus, OH), Young Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Indianapolis, IN), and I am sure I am leaving some out.. . I know over the years, politics and egos must have came to conflict, and we slowly began to withdraw from these inter-relations.  I know some have passed away and some have retired, but I can vividly remember seeing these figures and traveling to their tournaments as a child/teenager.
> 
> I am curious if anyone on here has ever trained/heard of these pioneers of traditional taekwondo of the east coast, and if so if they know what has become of their schools.
> 
> 
> &#52649;&#49457;!


My name is Bernard(Scorpio) from b,ham,Alabama. I grow up in Cleveland,Ohio in the sixthy & seventy. Back then I was a 2th.Dan black belt, in sang moo kwans, my teacher back then was Mr. Paul g. Levette Jr. One time at the glenville y.m.c.a. on 113 st. On st.clair. master sang oh moon came to our classes and was holding belt, test. Master moon also  was teaching at Cleveland state unvi.  In Cleve. Master moon was very good in all thing that he done on the floor and off the floor. I will never forget, he was a master of the art, of sang moo means.  Thank you so much. Sifu Bernard(Scorpio) Strickland. 7 the.degree red belt (sr.prof.)


----------



## Buka

The one I remember the most from that time period is master J Park (Jung Hwan Park). One of the most sincere, wonderful people I've ever had the pleasure of knowing. Fricken scary, too. Man, could that guy move. He was based in New York back then, but I believe he relocated to Florida.

I get all pumped just thinking about the way he worked out with his students.


----------



## tai-strick

SahBumNimRush said:


> I am a 5th dan black belt in Moo Duk Kwan Tae Kwon Do, and I have been training under Kwan Jang Sok Ho Kang (Charleston, WV) since 1985.  As a child I remember various Korean Masters coming to our test to grade us. Kyong Won Ahn (Moo Duk Kwan, Cincinatti, OH), Il Joo Kim (Song Moo Kwan, Akron, OH), Sang Oh Moon (Song Moo Kwan, Cleveland, OH), Chong Woong Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Huntington, WV), Ki Whang Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Washington, D.C.), Soon Ho Kim (Chung Do Kwan, Canton, OH).
> 
> I also remember those masters along with many others coming to our tournament (U.S. Open Martial Arts Championship), including Henry S. Cho (New York), Young Bo Kong and Young Il Kong (Oh Do Kwan, Philadelphia, PA), Chun Sik Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Pittsburgh, PA), Joon Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Columbus, OH), Young Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Indianapolis, IN), and I am sure I am leaving some out.. . I know over the years, politics and egos must have came to conflict, and we slowly began to withdraw from these inter-relations.  I know some have passed away and some have retired, but I can vividly remember seeing these figures and traveling to their tournaments as a child/teenager.
> 
> I am curious if anyone on here has ever trained/heard of these pioneers of traditional taekwondo of the east coast, and if so if they know what has become of their schools.
> 
> 
> &#52649;&#49457;!


hi there,  my name is Bernard(scorpio) and I grow up in Cleve.Ohio, in the 6o-70, when I was training in song moo kwans at glenville, y.m.c.a.under john beaver & Paul g.levtte Jr. sometime g.m.song oh moon would stop by and train the whole class he was a good a teacher back then.


----------



## SahBumNimRush

GM Moon used to sit at the examiners table at our promotion tests from time to time in the 1980's.  I have great respect for GM Song Oh Moon.  The other two gentlemen's names sound familiar to me, but I was just a kid when we traveled those competition circuits.


----------



## Glenn Babicky

SahBumNimRush said:


> I am a 5th dan black belt in Moo Duk Kwan Tae Kwon Do, and I have been training under Kwan Jang Sok Ho Kang (Charleston, WV) since 1985.  As a child I remember various Korean Masters coming to our test to grade us. Kyong Won Ahn (Moo Duk Kwan, Cincinatti, OH), Il Joo Kim (Song Moo Kwan, Akron, OH), Sang Oh Moon (Song Moo Kwan, Cleveland, OH), Chong Woong Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Huntington, WV), Ki Whang Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Washington, D.C.), Soon Ho Kim (Chung Do Kwan, Canton, OH).
> 
> I also remember those masters along with many others coming to our tournament (U.S. Open Martial Arts Championship), including Henry S. Cho (New York), Young Bo Kong and Young Il Kong (Oh Do Kwan, Philadelphia, PA), Chun Sik Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Pittsburgh, PA), Joon Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Columbus, OH), Young Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Indianapolis, IN), and I am sure I am leaving some out.. . I know over the years, politics and egos must have came to conflict, and we slowly began to withdraw from these inter-relations.  I know some have passed away and some have retired, but I can vividly remember seeing these figures and traveling to their tournaments as a child/teenager.
> 
> I am curious if anyone on here has ever trained/heard of these pioneers of traditional taekwondo of the east coast, and if so if they know what has become of their schools.
> 
> 
> &#52649;&#49457;!


Mr. Rush,    My name is Glenn Babicky Sr.   I started in Moo Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do in Baltimore, Md. in 1967. My green belt test was under GM Ki Whang Kim. I attended the 1968 Jhoon Rhee Championships in 1968. Saw some of the greatest American fighters ever. Joe Lewis won the championship. Bruce Lee did a demo...    In 1969 I shifted to TKD under Young Il Kong. He was phenomenal.  He was highly, highly respected by all the other Korean masters. My first degree blackbelt test was under GM Dong Yang of Howard University. At Jhoon Rhee's inner school tournament I was on GM Kong's Baltimore team, opposing GM Rhee's DC team.  I got to fight Mr. Jeff Smith who later went on to international fame. I fought in Henry Cho's Madison Square Garden tournament, but I don't remember the year. Pat Whorley and Jeff Smith were in my division.  They were the greatest times of my life. I was also able to get General Choi to autograph my copy of his book. TKD.   (Before he passed.).  My life in TKD has been a great Treasure.   Sincerely


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Glenn, it sounds like you were very fortunate to have trained with such greats in TKD!  I still compete with the Young Brothers.  After GM Ki Whang Kim's passing, we quit going to his tournament, although we still see Master Critzos and his naval cadets at our association's tournament. 

Man, to have had to opportunity to spar folks like Jeff Smith and Pat Whorley.  Thanks for post!


----------



## Glenn Babicky

SahBumNimRush said:


> Glenn, it sounds like you were very fortunate to have trained with such greats in TKD!  I still compete with the Young Brothers.  After GM Ki Whang Kim's passing, we quit going to his tournament, although we still see Master Critzos and his naval cadets at our association's tournament.
> 
> Man, to have had to opportunity to spar folks like Jeff Smith and Pat Whorley.  Thanks for post!


   Mr. Rush, it was so surreal...    I studied Moo Duk Kwan, Tang Soo Do for two and a half years. Myself and a group of first and second degree blackbelts switched to GM Kong's tuteledge.   Wow, how our world changed. Due to GM Young Il Kong's fighting technique.
Our kicking technique and power advanced, remarkably. Shortly thereafter, GM Kong brought his younger brother over to the US to live and compete. This was Young Bo Kong. Due to GM Young Bo Kong's tournament success, coaching and mentoring.     Now, 40 years later I see alot of competitors using the lead leg side kick, sliding lead leg sidekick and many more techniques that GM Young Il Kong introduced to the United States.   I can tell you this with impunity, once you train under GM Young Il Kong, no one else will suffice.  His fighting technique is impecable.   Note: I'm not the first or, the only one to have said. this.   Sincerely, ---Glenn Babicky Sr.


----------



## Kinghercules

Glenn Babicky said:


> Mr. Rush, it was so surreal...    I studied Moo Duk Kwan, Tang Soo Do for two and a half years. Myself and a group of first and second degree blackbelts switched to GM Kong's tuteledge.   Wow, how our world changed. Due to GM Young Il Kong's fighting technique.
> Our kicking technique and power advanced, remarkably. Shortly thereafter, GM Kong brought his younger brother over to the US to live and compete. This was Young Bo Kong. Due to GM Young Bo Kong's tournament success, coaching and mentoring.     Now, 40 years later I see alot of competitors using the lead leg side kick, sliding lead leg sidekick and many more techniques that GM Young Il Kong introduced to the United States.   I can tell you this with impunity, once you train under GM Young Il Kong, no one else will suffice.  His fighting technique is impecable.   Note: I'm not the first or, the only one to have said. this.   Sincerely, ---Glenn Babicky Sr.



Interesting that you said that GM Kong introduced the lead leg kicks to the United States.  Because last time I checked Ki Whang Kim did that.  It was after his students Mike Warren and Albert Cheeks came on the scene that ppl started using lead leg kicks and the ax kick.  Another kick that Ki Whang introduced. It was after Cheeks and Mike went to Korea in 1973 for the 1st TKD Championships that the Koreans started copying Ki Whang Kim's style.  When Cheeks and Mike went back to Korea for the TKD reunion the Koreans told them that they recorded the fights and they would study how Cheeks and Mike moved and kicked.  Kim Studio was known for the lead leg kicks.  If you look at all the videos from back in the days ( 60's & early 70's) ppl didnt use lead leg kicks as their MAIN technique. 

So I would question how GM Kong introduce lead leg kicks when he wasnt teaching until the mid 70's (one website said he came in 1968 but in an interview they said he didnt come til 1980)?  But I do know that his brother was here competing thats why I said mid 70's. In fact I think it was Cheeks who beat Young Bo Kong for the North American Open crown in '74 but I'll ask.  Because on their website it says Kong won the middle weight division and I believe Cheeks won it that year.


----------



## Glenn Babicky

Kinghercules said:


> Interesting that you said that GM Kong introduced the lead leg kicks to the United States.  Because last time I checked Ki Whang Kim did that.  It was after his students Mike Warren and Albert Cheeks came on the scene that ppl started using lead leg kicks and the ax kick.  Another kick that Ki Whang introduced. It was after Cheeks and Mike went to Korea in 1973 for the 1st TKD Championships that the Koreans started copying Ki Whang Kim's style.  When Cheeks and Mike went back to Korea for the TKD reunion the Koreans told them that they recorded the fights and they would study how Cheeks and Mike moved and kicked.  Kim Studio was known for the lead leg kicks.  If you look at all the videos from back in the days ( 60's & early 70's) ppl didnt use lead leg kicks as their MAIN technique.
> 
> So I would question how GM Kong introduce lead leg kicks when he wasnt teaching until the mid 70's (one website said he came in 1968 but in an interview they said he didnt come til 1980)?  But I do know that his brother was here competing thats why I said mid 70's. In fact I think it was Cheeks who beat Young Bo Kong for the North American Open crown in '74 but I'll ask.  Because on their website it says Kong won the middle weight division and I believe Cheeks won it that year.


----------



## Earl Weiss

1970 Lead leg kicks - Karate Joe Lewis  

Bill Wallace - Same era.


----------



## Kinghercules

Earl Weiss said:


> 1970 Lead leg kicks - Karate Joe Lewis
> 
> Bill Wallace - Same era.


Yes.  I agree.  Mr Wallace and Mr Lewis were good lead leg kickers.  Not sure if they pre-dated Mike and Cheeks or even Mitchell Bobrow another Ki Whang Kim student.  They all were competing at the same time anyway.  But I just dont see how GM Kong introduced lead leg kicks to the US.  Plus Bill Wallace was a Shorin Ryu stylist. Right?  So I couldnt see him going to a Gen Choi seminar.


----------



## chrispillertkd

Despite his background in karate, Bill Wallace was teaching for Kang Rhee, a Taekwondoin, around this same time period. Cross training may have been rarer but wasn't unheard of.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Earl Weiss

The point I was trying to make is that it may be difficult to impossible to credit the popularity of lead leg kicks to one or a few Korean instructors.


----------



## Exadore4now

I trained with Master Soon Ho Kim in Canton from 1976 to 1979 while he was still in the flower shop off of 12th street in Canton. After his mother's death he became more "corporate" I revisited and trained again in the early 80's off of Cleveland Ave but could not keep it up with my work and school schedule. He eventually went into a "gym / spa" type facility near Belden Village in Canton. The building is now torn down but ironically the "SH KIM" sign remains. I still have my windbreaker. 

I do not know what happened to him or Gordon (His Number 1) but I will say he was absolutely awesome. He taught the mental aspects of the arts first and primary and I have carried that training throughout my life. I am now 56 and miss the days of the flower shop.


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Exadore4now said:


> I trained with Master Soon Ho Kim in Canton from 1976 to 1979 while he was still in the flower shop off of 12th street in Canton. After his mother's death he became more "corporate" I revisited and trained again in the early 80's off of Cleveland Ave but could not keep it up with my work and school schedule. He eventually went into a "gym / spa" type facility near Belden Village in Canton. The building is now torn down but ironically the "SH KIM" sign remains. I still have my windbreaker.
> 
> I do not know what happened to him or Gordon (His Number 1) but I will say he was absolutely awesome. He taught the mental aspects of the arts first and primary and I have carried that training throughout my life. I am now 56 and miss the days of the flower shop.




Master S.H. KIM now has a school in Falls Church, VA.  I have fond memories of competing at his Canton  tournament back in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## rsmith

I trained under Ill Joo Kim starting January 1970 in Akron Ohio. I was 20 years old and my impression was the gym was full of some tuff old birds. I got my black belt in 1973. George Anderson was the senior student. We did a lot of front kicks , front side kicks,  round house off the back leg - until tournaments started to evolve then we used the front leg more to score points - and back kicks were the mule kicks. Classes were 1-1/2 to 2 hours long. God they were long tuff classes.I have no idea how many times I had the wind knocked out of me. I learned so much that helped me latter in life. We did Japanese forms . What impressed me was how sharp the senior's minds were and there was many times a crowd of people watching the seniors spar . The thing I remember most about Mr. Kim was how generous he was when it came to money and his concentration , how he focused his mind. People would come to challenge the fighters in our gym. Mr. Kim once shoved his two fingers up a guys nose and drove him to the wall. He calmed down a little after some one shot at his car as he was getting on the freeway. We had lawyers , doctors, priests , gay guys , everyone in the community seemed to want to learn Tae Kwon Do . I'm now 67  with great memories.


----------



## SahBumNimRush

I have fond memories of the North American Championships.  GM IJ Kim used to often sit on the examiners board at my tests in the 80's.  We also train the Japanese forms.


----------



## msmitht

My late Grandmaster knew  almost every single one of those men. Moon ku Baek was an outstanding practitioner and Pioneer. He grew up training MDK but Choi introduced him to Serrif move to Colorado under the Banner of Taekwondo. When he left there he went to Florida, I believe it was the early 1960s , and taught at a JCC. Later he moved to Ohio brought his family over. He died in 1997. 
It was one of the best practitioners I have ever met.


----------



## SahBumNimRush

msmitht, although he was MDK, I know my KJN had many friends in the ITF/ODK.  Where in Ohio did he move to?


----------



## msmitht

Cleveland I think. Had a bunch of schools then sold them all and moved to San Diego. He came here with to teach Charles sherif initially at rocky Mountain taekwondo in CO. He was 6th dan ITF then under Choi, Hong Hi


----------



## Dirty Dog

SahBumNimRush said:


> msmitht, although he was MDK, I know my KJN had many friends in the ITF/ODK.  Where in Ohio did he move to?



I think there have always been a lot of friendships between orgs, so long as politics are kept out of it.
My KJN just sent me a picture that I particularly like. It was taken at the USAF Academy in Colorado Springs, in 1969. It's the head of the org I first trained with (GM Chuck Serrif of the ITF) and the head of the org I train with now (GM Bobby Kim of the MDK) taken the year I first started training, just miles from where I currently live, work and train.
That's a long string of coincidences.


----------



## Earl Weiss

Have you seen GM Bobby Kim's movie the "Manchurian Avenger"?  Sr. GM Sereff has a bit part as do lots of USTF guys. In one part they are doing an ITF pattern.     Bill Wallace has a big role with few lines. When I was at one of his seminars I asked if he had troubel learning his lines for that part. He just grimaced.


----------



## Earl Weiss

msmitht said:


> C.................. He came here with to teach Charles sherif initially at rocky Mountain taekwondo in CO. He was 6th dan ITF then under Choi, Hong Hi



Now Sr. GM Charels Sereff.


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Dirty Dog said:


> I think there have always been a lot of friendships between orgs, so long as politics are kept out of it.


 
Oh, I agree.  We had masters from various kwans sit at our examiners table for our tests back in the '70's and 80's.  By the '90's, we only had a couple of Masters coming from other schools.  I imagine that was because we had enough high ranking seniors within our own association to sit at the examiners table by then.  

That is a great pic of your instructors by the way!


----------



## msmitht

Earl Weiss said:


> Now Sr. GM Charels Sereff.


Yes. I believe Moon Ku Baek promoted SRGM Serrif to 2nd Dan before he moved to Florida and then Ohio.


----------



## msmitht

Dirty Dog said:


> I think there have always been a lot of friendships between orgs, so long as politics are kept out of it.
> My KJN just sent me a picture that I particularly like. It was taken at the USAF Academy in Colorado Springs, in 1969. It's the head of the org I first trained with (GM Chuck Serrif of the ITF) and the head of the org I train with now (GM Bobby Kim of the MDK) taken the year I first started training, just miles from where I currently live, work and train.
> That's a long string of coincidences.
> 
> View attachment 20182


I'm quite sure that they knew each other or at least of each other.  Moon Ku Baek and his Brothers, Hong/Man/Kyung, were all MDK guys. They trained under GM Hwang Kee.
Choi sent him to Denver. He was a pioneer in 1968, teaching at rocky Mountain TKD and the Air Force Academy. He later brought his brothers over. He had successful schools in Cleveland until he sold them to concentrate on a sandwich shop business.  Heard the quality went way down when he left. Ended up in san diego until his death in 1997.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Earl Weiss said:


> Have you seen GM Bobby Kim's movie the "Manchurian Avenger"?  Sr. GM Sereff has a bit part as do lots of USTF guys. In one part they are doing an ITF pattern.     Bill Wallace has a big role with few lines. When I was at one of his seminars I asked if he had troubel learning his lines for that part. He just grimaced.



I've seen it, but don't have a copy. I do have a copy of _*Kill Line*_ though. Another fine example of the genre.


----------



## Norm Reno

SahBumNimRush said:


> I am a 5th dan black belt in Moo Duk Kwan Tae Kwon Do, and I have been training under Kwan Jang Sok Ho Kang (Charleston, WV) since 1985.  As a child I remember various Korean Masters coming to our test to grade us. Kyong Won Ahn (Moo Duk Kwan, Cincinatti, OH), Il Joo Kim (Song Moo Kwan, Akron, OH), Sang Oh Moon (Song Moo Kwan, Cleveland, OH), Chong Woong Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Huntington, WV), Ki Whang Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Washington, D.C.), Soon Ho Kim (Chung Do Kwan, Canton, OH).
> 
> I also remember those masters along with many others coming to our tournament (U.S. Open Martial Arts Championship), including Henry S. Cho (New York), Young Bo Kong and Young Il Kong (Oh Do Kwan, Philadelphia, PA), Chun Sik Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Pittsburgh, PA), Joon Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Columbus, OH), Young Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Indianapolis, IN), and I am sure I am leaving some out.. . I know over the years, politics and egos must have came to conflict, and we slowly began to withdraw from these inter-relations.  I know some have passed away and some have retired, but I can vividly remember seeing these figures and traveling to their tournaments as a child/teenager.
> 
> I am curious if anyone on here has ever trained/heard of these pioneers of traditional taekwondo of the east coast, and if so if they know what has become of their schools.
> 
> 
> &#52649;&#49457;!


----------



## Norm Reno

msmitht said:


> I'm quite sure that they knew each other or at least of each other.  Moon Ku Baek and his Brothers, Hong/Man/Kyung, were all MDK guys. They trained under GM Hwang Kee.
> Choi sent him to Denver. He was a pioneer in 1968, teaching at rocky Mountain TKD and the Air Force Academy. He later brought his brothers over. He had successful schools in Cleveland until he sold them to concentrate on a sandwich shop business.  Heard the quality went way down when he left. Ended up in san diego until his death in 1997.


Hi, my name Is Norm Reno - I am a 3rd Dan and trained under Grandmaster Tong Joo Choi (Song Moo Kwan) in Akron Ohio.  During some of our Dan testing we would have visiting Grandmasters sit on testing boards.  I remember testing under  Il Joo Kim, Young Pyo Choi and Joon Pyo Choi all Son Moo Kwan - Tae Kwon Do Grandmasters.
Please let me know if you have any other info, or comments to add - I'd love to hear them!!


----------



## Bruce7

SahBumNimRush said:


> I am a 5th dan black belt in Moo Duk Kwan Tae Kwon Do, and I have been training under Kwan Jang Sok Ho Kang (Charleston, WV) since 1985.  As a child I remember various Korean Masters coming to our test to grade us. Kyong Won Ahn (Moo Duk Kwan, Cincinatti, OH), Il Joo Kim (Song Moo Kwan, Akron, OH), Sang Oh Moon (Song Moo Kwan, Cleveland, OH), Chong Woong Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Huntington, WV), Ki Whang Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Washington, D.C.), Soon Ho Kim (Chung Do Kwan, Canton, OH).
> 
> I also remember those masters along with many others coming to our tournament (U.S. Open Martial Arts Championship), including Henry S. Cho (New York), Young Bo Kong and Young Il Kong (Oh Do Kwan, Philadelphia, PA), Chun Sik Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Pittsburgh, PA), Joon Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Columbus, OH), Young Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Indianapolis, IN), and I am sure I am leaving some out.. . I know over the years, politics and egos must have came to conflict, and we slowly began to withdraw from these inter-relations.  I know some have passed away and some have retired, but I can vividly remember seeing these figures and traveling to their tournaments as a child/teenager.
> 
> I am curious if anyone on here has ever trained/heard of these pioneers of traditional taekwondo of the east coast, and if so if they know what has become of their schools.
> 
> 
> &#52649;&#49457;!



Website below gives Information on all the US taekwondo grandmasters,  nice resource
Hall of Fame
Awards to hall of fame started 2006 to today. 
You should be able to find your grandmaster.
For example The 2006 Pioneer Award was presented to Grandmaster S. Henry Cho. 
My teacher was presented the 2008 Pioneer Award.
Hall of Fame


----------



## Norm Reno

SahBumNimRush said:


> I am a 5th dan black belt in Moo Duk Kwan Tae Kwon Do, and I have been training under Kwan Jang Sok Ho Kang (Charleston, WV) since 1985.  As a child I remember various Korean Masters coming to our test to grade us. Kyong Won Ahn (Moo Duk Kwan, Cincinatti, OH), Il Joo Kim (Song Moo Kwan, Akron, OH), Sang Oh Moon (Song Moo Kwan, Cleveland, OH), Chong Woong Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Huntington, WV), Ki Whang Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Washington, D.C.), Soon Ho Kim (Chung Do Kwan, Canton, OH).
> 
> I also remember those masters along with many others coming to our tournament (U.S. Open Martial Arts Championship), including Henry S. Cho (New York), Young Bo Kong and Young Il Kong (Oh Do Kwan, Philadelphia, PA), Chun Sik Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Pittsburgh, PA), Joon Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Columbus, OH), Young Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Indianapolis, IN), and I am sure I am leaving some out.. . I know over the years, politics and egos must have came to conflict, and we slowly began to withdraw from these inter-relations.  I know some have passed away and some have retired, but I can vividly remember seeing these figures and traveling to their tournaments as a child/teenager.
> 
> I am curious if anyone on here has ever trained/heard of these pioneers of traditional taekwondo of the east coast, and if so if they know what has become of their schools.
> 
> 
> &#52649;&#49457;!


Hi, my name Is Norm Reno - I am a 3rd Dan and trained under Grandmaster Tong Joo Choi (Song Moo Kwan) in Akron Ohio. During some of our Dan testing we would have visiting Grandmasters sit on testing boards. I remember testing under Il Joo Kim, Young Pyo Choi and Joon Pyo Choi all Song  Moo Kwan - Tae Kwon Do Grandmasters.
Grandmaster TC Choi passed away in 2017. Before his passing he informed me that GM Il Joo Kim had moved back to Korea.  Growing up in southeastern Michigan and training in the Akron / Cuyahoga Falls, Ohio area I got to interact with some very talented and influential TKD/SMK Grandmasters. 
Please let me know if you have any other info, or comments to add - I'd love to hear them!!


----------



## Bo_Howell

SahBumNimRush said:


> I am a 5th dan black belt in Moo Duk Kwan Tae Kwon Do, and I have been training under Kwan Jang Sok Ho Kang (Charleston, WV) since 1985.  As a child I remember various Korean Masters coming to our test to grade us. Kyong Won Ahn (Moo Duk Kwan, Cincinatti, OH), Il Joo Kim (Song Moo Kwan, Akron, OH), Sang Oh Moon (Song Moo Kwan, Cleveland, OH), Chong Woong Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Huntington, WV), Ki Whang Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Washington, D.C.), Soon Ho Kim (Chung Do Kwan, Canton, OH).
> 
> I also remember those masters along with many others coming to our tournament (U.S. Open Martial Arts Championship), including Henry S. Cho (New York), Young Bo Kong and Young Il Kong (Oh Do Kwan, Philadelphia, PA), Chun Sik Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Pittsburgh, PA), Joon Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Columbus, OH), Young Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Indianapolis, IN), and I am sure I am leaving some out.. . I know over the years, politics and egos must have came to conflict, and we slowly began to withdraw from these inter-relations.  I know some have passed away and some have retired, but I can vividly remember seeing these figures and traveling to their tournaments as a child/teenager.
> 
> I am curious if anyone on here has ever trained/heard of these pioneers of traditional taekwondo of the east coast, and if so if they know what has become of their schools.
> 
> 
> &#52649;&#49457;!


I'm currently a student under some of Grandmaster Ahn Kyong Won's masters. Specifically, I train under Master Charles Beyersdoerfer (7th Dan) and Steven Radcliffe (5th Dan) in both Hapkido and Taekwondo. Grandmaster Ahn is visiting our school this month (October 2021). He is retired but his "sons" continue his tradition, including Grandmaster Robert K. Fujimura, Grandmaster Ronnie Hickey, and Master Beyersdoerfer. They continue to teach both Kukkiwon Tae Kwon Do and Moo Do Kwan Tang Soo Do (e.g., Pyong Ahn forms). 

I'm happy to connect with you and see about an interschool visit. 

Also, I'm doing research on our Moo Do Kwon lineage and would love information on any of the following people: Hwang Kee, Hong Chung Soo, Lee Bok Sung, and Ahn Kyong Won.


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Bo_Howell said:


> I'm currently a student under some of Grandmaster Ahn Kyong Won's masters. Specifically, I train under Master Charles Beyersdoerfer (7th Dan) and Steven Radcliffe (5th Dan) in both Hapkido and Taekwondo. Grandmaster Ahn is visiting our school this month (October 2021). He is retired but his "sons" continue his tradition, including Grandmaster Robert K. Fujimura, Grandmaster Ronnie Hickey, and Master Beyersdoerfer. They continue to teach both Kukkiwon Tae Kwon Do and Moo Do Kwan Tang Soo Do (e.g., Pyong Ahn forms).
> 
> I'm happy to connect with you and see about an interschool visit.
> 
> Also, I'm doing research on our Moo Do Kwon lineage and would love information on any of the following people: Hwang Kee, Hong Chung Soo, Lee Bok Sung, and Ahn Kyong Won.



I have fond memories of all of those gentlemen.  Back in the 80's and 90's our circles crossed frequently.  I'm located in Marietta, OH.  As soon as this pandemic starts to slow back down, I'd love to do some more martial arts focused travelling again!


----------



## auntlisa1103

A name I have not seen in this thread, but who I believe served/studied under the General, is GM Chung Eun Kim. He founded my school in Bettendorf, IA in the 70’s, which is now led by GM Bill Richardson.


----------



## Rick Sensei

SahBumNimRush said:


> I am a 5th dan black belt in Moo Duk Kwan Tae Kwon Do, and I have been training under Kwan Jang Sok Ho Kang (Charleston, WV) since 1985.  As a child I remember various Korean Masters coming to our test to grade us. Kyong Won Ahn (Moo Duk Kwan, Cincinatti, OH), Il Joo Kim (Song Moo Kwan, Akron, OH), Sang Oh Moon (Song Moo Kwan, Cleveland, OH), Chong Woong Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Huntington, WV), Ki Whang Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Washington, D.C.), Soon Ho Kim (Chung Do Kwan, Canton, OH).
> 
> I also remember those masters along with many others coming to our tournament (U.S. Open Martial Arts Championship), including Henry S. Cho (New York), Young Bo Kong and Young Il Kong (Oh Do Kwan, Philadelphia, PA), Chun Sik Kim (Moo Duk Kwan, Pittsburgh, PA), Joon Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Columbus, OH), Young Pyo Choi (Song Moo Kwan, Indianapolis, IN), and I am sure I am leaving some out.. . I know over the years, politics and egos must have came to conflict, and we slowly began to withdraw from these inter-relations.  I know some have passed away and some have retired, but I can vividly remember seeing these figures and traveling to their tournaments as a child/teenager.
> 
> I am curious if anyone on here has ever trained/heard of these pioneers of traditional taekwondo of the east coast, and if so if they know what has become of their schools.
> 
> 
> &#52649;&#49457;!


I started my training with Sang Oh Moon back in the 1970's before changing to Goju-Ryu and Judo. Unfortunately, Master Moon just passed away last May. Sang Moon | Forest City Crematory | Clevaland, OH


----------

